# anyone tried the triad technique?



## timtron (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone tried the triad technique from this website:

http://www.calmclinic.com/

It costs money and so I want to know whether its any good or not. It doesnt even say what the treatment is like supplements or pyscholigical stuff or what..

If anyone has tried it and knows what its about let me know thanks


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

why dont u send an email?


----------

